# New rats sleeping a lot



## chlobbit (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, as well as being a rat mommy. I've had my male rats for about three days now. They're eating, drinking, and bonding with each other (I got them from separate cages), but they're sleeping a lot. Is this because they're new? Am I just being worried and overprotective? They've gotten pretty comfortable with me. But when I take them out to run around and play, they just want to cuddle and sleep. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I want them to be happy.

Thank you. ~


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

hello  and congrats. boys are much more cuddly than girls and lazy plus they seem to sleep alot but they have half hour periods of both so its Sleep 1/2 then 1/2 awake all day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chlobbit (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you! So, I'm worrying for nothing? Also, they don't seem to eating their blocks. I give them fresh fruit and veggies, but I know they need the blocks as well. What should I do?


----------



## chlobbit (Jun 24, 2013)

*seem to be


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

They'll eat. I just got a new baby 2 days ago and he'll eat carrot slices and apple chuncks that I give him but he'll only nibble on the rat food/blocks. My females did that too when I first got them. I think they're just adjusting. Just give them time.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

They might not like their blocks, what kind are you feeding? As for the sleeping, yeah males sleep a lot (I have both boys and girls and my boys are definitely lazier for the most part). But they could also be bored, what cage are they in?/do they have their hammocks and stuff? :3 If they're in a big enough cage with stuff to do then they're probably just squishes. 

As for being out of the cage and cuddling and sleeping, they are probably still getting used to the room! My rats just moved with me and it's taken them a week to become really comfortable in their new free ranging place, especially since there are cats and it freaked them out a bit at first to be able to smell them from under the door. Haha.


----------



## chlobbit (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, okay. Thank you. I guess I'm just being paranoid. I just don't want to be a bad parent, that's all. And I got the Kaylee blocks. They're in a three story cage with a hammock, a wheel, some wooden chew toys, toilet paper rolls, etc. And aww, poor things, haha.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

lol oh yeah, poor things being spoiled.  I'm not sure how the Kaytee blocks rate but as a usual rule Kaytee makes really crappy stuff, haha. It does look like it has a lot of fillers though. Most people like Oxbow or HT best, those are considered the best blocks you can get in the US. :3


----------



## chlobbit (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha, because of the cats, I mean. And I see. I did a little research and went ahead and ordered some Harlan Teklad. I got the 2014, since my rats are adults.


----------

